# Planet Soft Touch Blue 2003



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Thought as I'm new to forum, I'd share an image of my steed.

De Rosa Planet Soft Touch Blue 2002/2003 Model.
Scandium with carbon seat stays and full carbon fork.
Now in need of a De Rosa re-spray.

Bought brand new 2003, Record throughout with neutron wheels. Deda Newton bars and Stem. Corsa CX Blue tyres.

just finishing off my earlier Planet Winter Bike with mudguards fitted (just enough clearance) will post image when done.

regards

Cameron


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

I bought a set of wheels last summer from a guy who has an identical Planet. He ended up joining our riding group. He let me ride it on a group ride down to southern Minnesota. That is one stiff frame, especially the bottom bracket area. No flex. It flat out hauls on the rollers though, and climbs equally well. I like the color a lot. You have a great bike. Where do you live that you will have a rainy season? We go here from 85 degrees to tundra-like cold, and not much this year in between.


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Northern England. Lots of crap weather and UK authorities throw salt on the roads as well.

On UK winter group rides people get abuse if they come out without mudguards.

Glad you liked the Planet, the winter version is the model before all 7003 Aluminium Dark Blue Soft Touch (an ebay find)


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Mudguards?*

Please post a photo, I'd love to see how they are fitted.
Nice bike, welcome.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

+1 on the mudguard pics. I have something far less spectacular for winter rides, an older Pinarello Siestre that I bought for a very low price. The frame is blue and originally was sold in England. The frame came with eyelets, and has an issue with a bent rear derailleur mount. Bought it last winter at a swap meet and should have looked more closely. Either I bend it back, or I break it. Might be a single speed by the time I"m finished. At any rate, I have set of studded Nokians that I am going to use for the snowy roads here. I'll put a pic up on the Pinarello board.


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Planet for Winter*

Hi Guys

Finally finished tweaking my Winter Bike, here is a picture. 
Planet Deda 7003 Aluminium with ITM Visia Carbon Winter Fork.

regards

Cameron


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Yow'za! I've been waiting for you to post this one. That would be a great ride for Minnesota falls and springs, but I don't know if I could beat something that pretty with winter use. Could I bother you to take another shot or two showing how you attached the fenders? That must be incredibly tight between the tire and the brake/bridge in the back. Also, what tires are you running for the rainy season? Overall, a very nice ebay find indeed.


----------



## camrosa (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad you like it.

I will put up some pics Friday. Fabricated a bracket that attaches to cable guide under bottom bracket and mudguard brackets fit between brakes front and back. Tyres are new Vittoria Corsa CX's 23" just get clearance.

Cameron


----------

